# Acer Aspire 5535 won't boot



## JVel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello all. Upon Vista Service Pack install, when I got the notice of it being "Step 3 of 3" my computer blacked and shut down. The problem is, it never fully came back on. If I hit the power button, the power light comes on, the fan starts, and the disk drives starts to spin, then you can hear everything start slowing down to near silence with the light still on. I've tried hooking it up to an external monitor so it apparently is not the display. I've taken out the hard drive and RAM as well and powered on but there is no change at all. Just black screen and a very dull system roar but borderline silent. 

Because of it not even coming up from a black screen, I can't get to the BIOS options and the like that other people have suggested. I can't even set it to read from a Windows Recovery disk that I thought might help. Does anyone have any ideas? Keep reading about how the BIOS got flashed in others computers with a similar fate but unsure of how I could possibly fix the BIOS and replacing/buying a used motherboard from China worries me a little.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You could try removing the motherboards CMOS battery for 5 minutes and set the CLR CMOS jumper to the clear position (2-3). Then put the battery back in and put the jumper back in the normal position.


----------



## Punkle01 (Jan 25, 2011)

Have you read this thread? http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/acer-aspire-5535-how-to-flash-bios-546082.html


----------

